# Winkles Brewday 26 Sep



## winkle (29/8/09)

After an enjoyable arvo at GravityGuru's today I figured its about time I did one, a one batch sub-tropic triple. Note that this will probably be more of a piss-up rather than a demo, so some beds available for the quick. Might even fire up the spit if required.


----------



## NickB (29/8/09)

Will request the day off work - chalk me up for a bed too. Sounds like fun.

For those who have never attended a "brew day" at Winkle's, you're in for a treat 

Cheers


----------



## Tyred (29/8/09)

Is this a warm up for oktoberfest ?


----------



## winkle (29/8/09)

More like a wind down from the week before. Bar should open at 2pm in case some of the craftbrewer mob want to attend. Turn up at 12 if you're interested in mashing etc on a three tier system.
Hopefully no nude swimming this time Nick  .


----------



## NickB (29/8/09)

No promises h34r:


----------



## Ross (29/8/09)

Hi perry,

There's a chance I may be back in the States, but otherwise i hope to be there. I'll grab a bed please if one's going  

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (30/8/09)

OK the beds are pretty much taken but there'll be plenty of floor space and a couple of couches. I'd better mow the pool.


----------



## NickB (30/8/09)

winkle said:


> I'd better mow the pool.



Indeed, don't want algae hanging off inappropriate places now do we........ B) 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (31/8/09)

Hmmm, I might get keen and do a CAP or a Hefe as well.
With a bit of luck we might be able to sample some of the Galaxy Imperial PA (depends how well it conditions up). There's a guest tap on the bar if anyone needs it.


----------



## TidalPete (31/8/09)

winkle said:


> There's a guest tap on the bar if anyone needs it.



Pick me Perry. I'll bring a keg of Smoked Schwarzbier. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## winkle (31/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> Pick me Perry. I'll bring a keg of Smoked Schwarzbier. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP



Sold!


----------



## Sully (31/8/09)

I'm keen to come along as always but have to see where I am at on the day. Its right smack bang in the middle of the school horrordays and we _may_ be going camping.

Keep you posted.


----------



## scoundrel (1/9/09)

I'm in! i need to get to one of these thing eventually, though i have nothing drinkable at the moment, nor will anything be ready by then ( bin a bit slack of late) might se what the old cash flow is doing and ill spring for a carton of something european.


----------



## NickB (1/9/09)

I can't get the morning off work at this stage, so won't be leaving "The Roy" until about 1. Should be there sometime around 3-3:30. I'm sure there'll be a couple of beers left for me.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

Waaaaay tooooo tempting to miss Mr Winkle. I'll bring somehome made small goods  oh and maybe my lastest APA on Rye for some critiquing?  

NickB be good to catch up!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## clean brewer (1/9/09)

Would,ve loved to have come down but have a Bridezillas Wedding to Cater for, 127 people... Bloody work.. <_< 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre (1/9/09)

Been a while since i have been out and about....  
Count me in... I shall bring a keg or 2.. 
perhaps a Cob-loaf or 2??? 
Not to mention i have a new Awesome Thing that involves a pineapple... Bet you cant wait for that one... :huh: 

Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Not to mention i have a new Awesome Thing that involves a pineapple... Bet you cant wait for that one... :huh:
> 
> Sqyre...




Errr... Don't you need InCider for that one?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## sqyre (1/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Errr... Don't you need InCider for that one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




Ummmmmmm.... maybe....


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

That's alright Bruce NickB makes a reasonable substitution... he just needs much more beer to be errr... compliant :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre (1/9/09)

Chappo said:


> That's alright Bruce NickB makes a reasonable substitution... he just needs much more beer to be errr... compliant :lol:
> 
> Chap Chap




Nick... dont forget the Lube.....


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Nick... dont forget the Lube.....




:lol: 

Well I'm bringing the popcorn then... the floor show should be entertaining h34r:


----------



## NickB (1/9/09)

Well I will most likely be naked at some point...............h34r:


----------



## winkle (2/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Been a while since i have been out and about....
> Count me in... I shall bring a keg or 2..
> perhaps a Cob-loaf or 2???
> Not to mention i have a new Awesome Thing that involves a pineapple... Bet you cant wait for that one... :huh:
> ...



Be good to have you here for it Sqyre, hopefully the cob loaf will survive any food fights (that'll make 2 / 3). :super:


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/09)

I take it we will all be chucking some $$$ into the hat for tea & breakie Perry?

TP


----------



## winkle (2/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> I take it we will all be chucking some $$$ into the hat for tea & breakie Perry?
> 
> TP



Haven't got that far yet Pete, I'll work out what the go next week.


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/09)

winkle said:


> Haven't got that far yet Pete, I'll work out what the go next week.



No worries Perry I know I jumped the gun.  but nominate Brucie for the role of Breakfast Chef. :beerbang: 
Brucie did a cracker of a job at your last Christmas-in-July hosting all those years ago & I hope he won't mind doing it again?
I know you're out there somewhere Froggy! You'd better turn up mate.

TP


----------



## sqyre (2/9/09)

There is a rule out there somewhere.... Never trust a skinny chef...  
I'd be more than happy to drive the Winkle Breaky Brewer again..( Minus the dead Lizards this time maybe... :huh: )

That of course is also dependant on whether i pull up ok or not on the morning.... 
Sqyre..


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/09)

sqyre said:


> There is a rule out there somewhere.... Never trust a skinny chef...
> I'd be more than happy to drive the Winkle Breaky Brewer again..( Minus the dead Lizards this time maybe... :huh: )
> 
> That of course is also dependant on whether i pull up ok or not on the morning....
> Sqyre..



ONYA BRUCIE :super: :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## winkle (4/9/09)

sqyre said:


> There is a rule out there somewhere.... Never trust a skinny chef...
> I'd be more than happy to drive the Winkle Breaky Brewer again..( Minus the dead Lizards this time maybe... :huh: )
> 
> That of course is also dependant on whether i pull up ok or not on the morning....
> Sqyre..



You da man Sqyre :beerbang: .
Food will depend on numbers, Thai curry and/or Rendang and rice (or Pizzas if a horde turn up) not to mention the usual snacks etc.


----------



## winkle (10/9/09)

Definately thai + indo curries, since the H3 club has decided to use thier spit this weekend (+ I don't want to lug it all the way back from Beachmere). If you're overnighting can you bring a breakfast item to make things easy? I'll try and prevent any dried lizards appearing in the fry-up  .


----------



## hayden (10/9/09)

well ill most likely be there early in the morning 2-3 am if your all still up if not ill pop round for breakky least i wont be on the couch holding my head that'll be some one else job i think


----------



## winkle (11/9/09)

SR/Half fix, either of you guys want to try AG using my rig on the day?


----------



## stillscottish (12/9/09)

half-fix said:


> well ill most likely be there early in the morning 2-3 am if your all still up if not ill pop round for breakky least i wont be on the couch holding my head that'll be some one else job i think



Didn't we see InCider holding your head last time?


----------



## chappo1970 (12/9/09)

I'll bring some of my THICK JUICY MEATY homespun sausage to enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (12/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll bring some of my THICK JUICY MEATY homespun sausage to enjoy! :icon_cheers:



Pffffft.....Even InCider's is thicker and meatier....and that's saying a f**king lot................






...........








.............







Buhahahahahahahhahhahahahahhahahahahahahaha....Fucker 










Cheers


----------



## winkle (13/9/09)

I'm seriously tempted to make a off colour remark about Chappo and sausage stuffing but I'll behave  .
Apparently the curry will be Indian, but I'm putting my foot down and there will be beef Rendang, maybe real satay sticks as well.

Edit: snags will be appreciated mate.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/09)

winkle said:


> I'm seriously tempted to make a off colour remark about Chappo and sausage stuffing but I'll behave  .
> Apparently the curry will be Indian, but I'm putting my foot down and there will be beef Rendang, maybe real satay sticks as well.
> 
> Edit: snags will be appreciated mate.




Well to keep with the spicy theme how about I bring my Harissa spiced snags with cherry tomato's... :icon_drool2: 

Crossed fingers my Oktoberfest will be ready to compliment the food.

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (13/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Well to keep with the spicy theme how about I bring my Harissa spiced snags with cherry tomato's... :icon_drool2:
> 
> Crossed fingers my Oktoberfest will be ready to compliment the food.
> 
> Chap Chap



Sounds great, I should have a Hefe on tap as well :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/09)

Mr Winkles what's the go for the day? More of a social gathering rather than a full on brew day, yeah? What time are you thinking of kicking this off?


----------



## winkle (13/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Mr Winkles what's the go for the day? More of a social gathering rather than a full on brew day, yeah? What time are you thinking of kicking this off?


2pm bar open, 11am mashing


----------



## scoundrel (13/9/09)

winkle said:


> SR/Half fix, either of you guys want to try AG using my rig on the day?



im up for it, will start making enquiries about hops/grain this week round the LHBS. might need a bit of a walkthrough on the rig, haven't used one yet. go the green bullet definately be keeping it simple. might bring down a couple samples of the IPA ive got brewing atm.


Shotgun we have the AFL grand final on the telly, i haven't missed one since i was 4.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> im up for it, will start making enquiries about hops/grain this week round the LHBS. might need a bit of a walkthrough on the rig, haven't used one yet. go the green bullet definately be keeping it simple. might bring down a couple samples of the IPA ive got brewing atm.
> 
> 
> Shotgun we have the AFL grand final on the telly, i haven't missed one since i was 4.



Hey SR why don't you try this recipe (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=123) from Jayse? It's a very nice recipe and a fairly simple grain and hop bill. There is a bit of complexity to the hop schedule but there will be plenty of "Experts"  there on the day to help you out. Plus if you take care, temp wise when fermenting it, it should be a good one to take to the Qld Case Swap?

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete (14/9/09)

I will bring the cackleberries for brekkie as promised.

TP


----------



## winkle (14/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey SR why don't you try this recipe (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=123) from Jayse? It's a very nice recipe and a fairly simple grain and hop bill. There is a bit of complexity to the hop schedule but there will be plenty of "Experts"  there on the day to help you out. Plus if you take care, temp wise when fermenting it, it should be a good one to take to the Qld Case Swap?
> 
> Chap Chap



I think I've sold him on Devos Green Bullet Ale, a nice easy SMASH.

Edit: thanks Pete


----------



## winkle (15/9/09)

Should provide a link for that for S/R - Devos GBA

I'm trying to chose between these two, the second one was brewed last year and made Half-fix the man he is today :blink: .
*Subtropic Triple* 
Belgian Specialty Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L: 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 48.48 % 
3.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 42.42 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
6.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.5 IBU 
8.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.60 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.06 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.024 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.04 % 
Bitterness: 26.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.3 SRM 

*La Tripplette D'Hogshead* 
Belgian Tripel 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 23.93 L 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 73.33 % 
0.65 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 8.67 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 1.33 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 13.33 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.095 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.092 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.024 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.37 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 10.23 % 
Bitterness: 32.8 IBU Calories: 895 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.8 SRM


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

La Tripplette D'Hogshead Tripel looks :icon_drool2: 

The green bullet smash should be a cracker for the lads Winkle!


----------



## TidalPete (20/9/09)

Never noticed a TV in your entertainment area Perry?
*WE NEED *a TV for the Broncos v Storm game on the 26th.
If you can't manage this I'm willing to have it set up in my bedroom for private viewing on the night. :super: 

SMASH EM BRONCOS! YEEEAAAAHHH!






TP


----------



## winkle (20/9/09)

There is one in the bar Pete but to quote everybody "Its not big enough".
Feeling decidedly f*cked today after staggering down to the local after the Broncos game wearing a Broncs jersey to annoy the local St George supporters @ 10 pm last nite. Boozer was lacking trannies this time  .


----------



## TidalPete (20/9/09)

winkle said:


> There is one in the bar Pete but to quote everybody "Its not big enough".
> Feeling decidedly f*cked today after staggering down to the local after the Broncos game wearing a Broncs jersey to annoy the local St George supporters @ 10 pm last nite. Boozer was lacking trannies this time.



No worries Perry. I know that I will probably miss half the game anyway as that's par of the course at a Winkle pissup so I'll record it for Sunday arvo consumption.
It's a fair stagger to the Brook from your place mate but must have been well worth the trouble? LOL. GO BRONCOS!

Speaking of consumption --- It is to my utmost regret that I promised to contribute my latest Smoked Schwarzbier to your pissup brewday.  
Just cracked the keg for evaluation purposes  & to take a pic.
This Schwarzer is my best one yet & to think I promised it to you miserable lot of guzzling brew retards.



I'm just shattered but will keep my promise.  :lol: 

TP


----------



## winkle (21/9/09)

> This Schwarzer is my best one yet & to think I promised it to you miserable lot of guzzling brew retards.



Good on ya Pete, I've got to do a stocktake of what remains in the keg fridge after Saturday/Sunday :unsure: . There should be a saison, hefe, the UXB and Imperial APA on tap at least.


----------



## winkle (22/9/09)

I guess I'd better start a list for this so I get a handle on numbers for tucker.

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages

Winkle any chance I can bring a keg to BABBs for you to put on tap at Winkles Bar and Grill? Just I will be running around Sat morning and saves me the double back to my place to get the keg? Ok if no I will find another way. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
> Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
> 
> Winkle any chance I can bring a keg to BABBs for you to put on tap at Winkles Bar and Grill? Just I will be running around Sat morning and saves me the double back to my place to get the keg? Ok if no I will find another way. :icon_cheers:



Should be doable mate :icon_cheers: .


----------



## TidalPete (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
> Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
> TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries



Where's Incider when there's a free lift to be had? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## sqyre (22/9/09)

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..

You bringing snags Chappo? hmmmm... the Trailer is empty at the moment... <_< 
I should bring the Smoker along.. :icon_drool2: 

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

sqyre said:


> ...You bringing snags Chappo? hmmmm... the Trailer is empty at the moment... <_<
> I should bring the Smoker along.. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


 :icon_drool2: Smoker (BTW I have that Hickory drying in splits looks like the weather gods are with us Sqyre)
I am making them tonight. Just simple ones this time. 1.5kg 100% Black angus rump with fresh chilli, onion, garlic and rosemary. 1.5kg the same base but with Harissa spices. 

About 3kgs should do us? Do you guys think?


----------



## winkle (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> :icon_drool2: Smoker (BTW I have that Hickory drying in splits looks like the weather gods are with us Sqyre)
> I am making them tonight. Just simple ones this time. 1.5kg 100% Black angus rump with fresh chilli, onion, garlic and rosemary. 1.5kg the same base but with Harissa spices.
> 
> About 3kgs should do us? Do you guys think?



Most excellent & they include the salad :icon_cheers:


----------



## hayden (22/9/09)

im gunna have to pull out unfortunately been roped into working parklife and my other job 16 hours of work which i sorely need the money.


----------



## Sully (22/9/09)

Hope you all have a great one, would have loved to come but family duties call.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Sully said:


> Hope you all have a great one, would have loved to come but family duties call.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully




Don't you mean you have shop for new set of heels and a pretty dress for the case swap? h34r:


----------



## InCider (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Don't you mean you have shop for new set of heels and a pretty dress for the case swap? h34r:



That's what I was dressing as Sully! if we have the same outfit I will have to go home in tears :angry:


----------



## stillscottish (22/9/09)

Sully said:


> Hope you all have a great one, would have loved to come but family duties call.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



Who's ya family, big boy. :lol:


----------



## winkle (22/9/09)

InCider said:


> That's what I was dressing as Sully! if we have the same outfit I will have to go home in tears :angry:



So are you allowed out in public again? There'll be no dutch oven warmed pizza this time - promise!


----------



## stillscottish (22/9/09)

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?


----------



## winkle (22/9/09)

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..
TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?

Just put Pete back on board. 
Keg if you want Campbell - we can figure it out on Friday evening at Woody Point :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully (22/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Don't you mean you have shop for new set of heels and a pretty dress for the case swap? h34r:


Nah, I'll just borrow some of yours..





InCider said:


> That's what I was dressing as Sully! if we have the same outfit I will have to go home in tears :angry:


You and Chap Chap don't shop in the same Boutiques luckily so I doubt we will wear the same.




stillscottish said:


> Who's ya family, big boy. :lol:


The one I have to live with and will make life miserable if we don't go camping this weekend.



winkle said:


> So are you allowed out in public again? There'll be no dutch oven warmed pizza this time - promise!


He has to wear a locating & tracking device and not allowed within 500 meters of Sheep or Goat Farms.


Cheers


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

Bump, NickB you still on?.
Looks like a few days of moving dust ahead of me, I wonder if I'll end up with a layer of orange mud in the pool (kinda hard to tell with all the other crap thats blown in ATM) :angry: .


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

YTBC - but working out logistics ATM..... As long as we can have the AFL Grand Final on I'm keen 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

NickB said:


> YTBC - but working out logistics ATM..... As long as we can have the AFL Grand Final on I'm keen
> 
> Cheers



It'll be on, what time is the actual kick-off? I hope to be mashing in the Tripple around 2pm.


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

Believe it'll be kicking off at around 2:30. I'll be leaving The 'Roy at about 12:45-1:00 (straight after work ), should hit yours about 2 hours later....

OK, put me down as a starter:

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..
TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?
NickB - Keg + nibbles (What can I bring???)

Cheers

PS: Moving again in 5 weeks..... However, it's only 20 mins away (closer to Brissy ), and we've actually bought this house


----------



## chappo1970 (23/9/09)

Well I'll have a big thick juicy sausage for ya Nick! :wub: 



Bringing anything smokey in that keg?


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

LOL, shame it's not InCiders....Yours will suffice I suppose h34r:

Nothing smoky this time - will be either the Pillar Of Stout or the Aussie Lager I've got CCing in the fridge ATM... Will do some evaluation tomorrow evening, then filter, keg and carb one for the weekend 

Just re-brewed the (Sch)Porter on the weekend, but had to NC it as I'm out of fermenter space...... Will bring that one along to the Xmas Swap if it lasts that long!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

NickB said:


> PS: Moving again in 5 weeks..... However, it's only 20 mins away (closer to Brissy ), and we've actually bought this house



OMG the Hop plants!!!


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

winkle said:


> OMG the Hop plants!!!



LOL, was my reaction too, however they are only about 30cm tall ATM, and the front of the house is North facing,with plenty of tall poles for them to climb up... It's almost a perfect spot for growing! Next year I'll even be able to plant them in the ground!!!! 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (23/9/09)

WHAT! No SchPorter? :angry: _AND_ I have to wait till the case swap _IF_ it lasts... 

There's gunna be words said Nick...  

I hope the lager shapes up


----------



## TidalPete (23/9/09)

NickB said:


> As long as we can have the AFL Grand Final on I'm keen
> Cheers



Bugger that! Aerial pingpong! I'll drink in the dunny 'til it's over. :lol: 
Broncos & Storm on at 8.30PM. :super: 

TP


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

One vote for the Lager..... That's the way I'm swinging, even though it only finished primary a week ago. Tasted like an Aussie Lager to me (all POR), but was pretty good. Thinking the Stout might be better with a bit of age, it was a little harsh last weekend....

Ok, you've twisted my arm 


Cheers

PS: (Sch)Porter will be at the case swap for sure, will have will power on that one.... And you can say as may words as you like as long as you don't touch me again.... h34r:


----------



## InCider (23/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Well I'll have a big thick juicy sausage for ya Nick! :wub:



Can't be yours mate!


----------



## chappo1970 (23/9/09)

InCider said:


> Can't be yours mate!




Well you didn't complain when I put it between your buns... h34r: 

Then again a guess you would know :beer:


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Well you didn't complain when I put it between your buns... h34r:
> 
> Then again a guess you would know :beer:



There you go Nick, you could bring some buns and stop Chap Chap's vaudeville act before it gets wound up B) 
(fat chance)


----------



## NickB (23/9/09)

Pfft, It'll be way too late by the time I get there


----------



## scoundrel (23/9/09)

NickB said:


> YTBC - but working out logistics ATM..... As long as we can have the AFL Grand Final on I'm keen
> 
> Cheers



2pm kick off, beauty, just went the bar opens too. will have to check if the old man if still up for it?


Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..
TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?
NickB - Keg + nibbles (What can I bring???)
Scoundrelrogue- few bottles IPA and Amber ale. maybe a whole baked fish? (fancy firing up the weber this weekend winkle?)


----------



## winkle (24/9/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> 2pm kick off, beauty, just went the bar opens too. will have to check if the old man if still up for it?
> 
> 
> Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
> ...



SR are you still right for a 11am mash-in for the Green Bullet SMASH?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

I'll be there from half 10-ish till about 2-3ish. Sorry Perry can't stay longer even with finals footy :angry: . Apparently I made a right _*"Winkle"*_ out of myself on Sunday evening with Gavo and my leave pass has been restricted and revoked to the will of SWMBO.


----------



## TidalPete (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll be there from half 10-ish till about 2-3ish. Sorry Perry can't stay longer even with finals footy :angry: . Apparently I made a right _*"Winkle"*_ out of myself on Sunday evening with Gavo and my leave pass has been restricted and revoked to the will of SWMBO.



See if you can stretch it out until 4 o'clock? i am bringing your bottle of FES & can't get there until 3 due to another appointment.

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

TP you know that means selling my soul to the devil?  

I'll see if I can effectively use my endless supply of bullsh#t to swing it?


----------



## NickB (24/9/09)

Soft Chappo, soft..............

h34r:


----------



## winkle (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll be there from half 10-ish till about 2-3ish. Sorry Perry can't stay longer even with finals footy :angry: . Apparently I made a right _*"Winkle"*_ out of myself on Sunday evening with Gavo (snip)



That bad mate  .
I think the Sat/Sun affair has largely gone away by now (to be recalled at a moments notice no doubt).


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

winkle said:


> That bad mate  . <snip>




Errr... let's just say that I insisted on a roast that I didn't eat because i didn't have the hand eye coordination so shovel it in. Slipped over and into the pool whilst trying to free the kreepy. Then apparently I decided I needed dry clothes so just walked thru the house and stripped off in the robe leaving soaked clothes there in a pile and a trail of water from the back door to the bedroom. Emptied used hop sock in favourite pot plant. Snored the house down. Don't worry SWMBO has a list somewhere of all the crimes committed.


----------



## Sully (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Errr... let's just say that I insisted on a roast that I didn't eat because i didn't have the hand eye coordination so shovel it in. Slipped over and into the pool whilst trying to free the kreepy. Then apparently I decided I needed dry clothes so just walked thru the house and stripped off in the robe leaving soaked clothes there in a pile and a trail of water from the back door to the bedroom. Emptied used hop sock in favourite pot plant. Snored the house down. Don't worry SWMBO has a list somewhere of all the crimes committed.






I knew SWMBO was pissed at you for a reason and now I see why ..... BWAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll be there from half 10-ish till about 2-3ish. Sorry Perry can't stay longer even with finals footy :angry: . Apparently I made a right _*"Winkle"*_ out of myself on Sunday evening with Gavo and my leave pass has been restricted and revoked to the will of SWMBO.



Bugger, and i have organised to bring my Smoker with me to cook up those snags of yours too...

Bad Chappo...Bad Chappo!!! <_< 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Bugger, and i have organised to bring my Smoker with me to cook up those snags of yours too...
> 
> Bad Chappo...Bad Chappo!!! <_<
> 
> Sqyre..




Snags will still be there to be enjoyed by all and yourself Bruce (no need to change your plans on my behalf  ). Besides I made up 4kgs last night.


----------



## winkle (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Errr... let's just say that I insisted on a roast that I didn't eat because i didn't have the hand eye coordination so shovel it in. Slipped over and into the pool whilst trying to free the kreepy. Then apparently I decided I needed dry clothes so just walked thru the house and stripped off in the robe leaving soaked clothes there in a pile and a trail of water from the back door to the bedroom. Emptied used hop sock in favourite pot plant. Snored the house down. Don't worry SWMBO has a list somewhere of all the crimes committed.


 :lol: 
Ah, a training run for AABC, I see.


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Snags will still be there to be enjoyed by all and yourself Bruce (no need to change your plans on my behalf  ). Besides I made up 4kgs last night.


If you can squeeze another couple of hours out of the Missus i reckon we can get them cooked up by 3-4pm..
if they around an inch thick it should only take about 1.5-2 hours to cook + a 1.5-2 hour warmup time.

Sqyre..


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

Buy her a big bunch of flowers


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Alright I'll build up the courage to ask Mrs HappyChappy!







This is gunna hurt!

@KT I did! No effect! Apparently a drunken Pig?


----------



## winkle (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Alright I'll build up the courage to ask Mrs HappyChappy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick decisive action is required = *blame, InCider*!
PS: are you allowed out tonight?


----------



## scoundrel (24/9/09)

winkle said:


> SR are you still right for a 11am mash-in for the Green Bullet SMASH?



yep. will be down at 10 to help crack grain for the day.


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..along with the Barrel Smoker BBQ...  
TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?
NickB - Keg + nibbles (What can I bring???)
Scoundrelrogue- few bottles IPA and Amber ale. maybe a whole baked fish? (fancy firing up the weber this weekend winkle?)

SR, we can foil up your fish and chuck it in the Smoker.. :icon_drool2: 

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

winkle said:


> Quick decisive action is required = *blame, InCider*!
> PS: are you allowed out tonight?



Unfortunately Mrs Chappo knows InCider far too well and had he turned up I would have had the perfect excuse... (that's how we got banned being mates in the first place!  )

Yes I'll see ya tonight Winkle! Will be bring Mossy because otherwise we will wimp out like Sqyre the Bush Hermit


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
> Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
> Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring..along with the Barrel Smoker BBQ...
> TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
> ...



Hey Sqyre... have you tried smoking some hops? Just wondering what that would do to a beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/9/09)

Katie said:


> Hey Sqyre... have you tried smoking some hops?


Who hasn't tried smoking hops flowers?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Who hasn't tried smoking hops flowers?




Errrr... Yes... Umm they were hops you say :blink:


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Unfortunately Mrs Chappo knows InCider far too well and had he turned up I would have had the perfect excuse... (that's how we got banned being mates in the first place!  )
> 
> Yes I'll see ya tonight Winkle! Will be bring Mossy because otherwise we will wimp out like Sqyre the Bush Hermit



Wimp out of what???? :huh:


----------



## Katherine (24/9/09)

I was actually serious! I mean hop flowers and dont mean inhaling them. 

Just wondering what the smoked hop flavour would be like in the beer!


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Wimp out of what????




Anything remotely beery socialable you hermit...  :lol: (got one bite lets see if this hooks the big fella up? Shyte who's got the net?)

Can't use 10 kids and a loving wife as an excuse for too much longer


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Anything remotely beery socialable you hermit... (got one bite lets see if this hooks the big fella up? Shyte who's got the net?)
> 
> Can't use 10 kids and a loving wife as an excuse for too much longer



Nah... your Right Chappo...  
Sorry Perry i'm gunna have to pull out of the Brewday due to somethingerother...  

Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

No I'm not Sqyre I'm never right! Ask anyone! I'm sorry I brought it up now...


----------



## sqyre (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> No I'm not Sqyre I'm never right! Ask anyone! I'm sorry I brought it up now...




Shit that was easy... No Wonder your nuts are kept in your missus's coin purse... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Pffft coin purse! Try lawn bowls bag! I was well hung until she had me spade along with the dog. Little p.rick could at least lick his shrivelled sack for comfort :blink: . I got frozen peas! :lol:


----------



## scoundrel (24/9/09)

the old man is coming ( mums dropping him off, and we all know what this means don't we children?) :icon_drunk:  

smoked fish. :icon_drool2: ...i need to change my shorts.


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

At last count.......

Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
Sqyre - Should have a couple of half full kegs i can bring + Object D'Smoke.
TidalPete + keg Smoked Schwarzbier + 2 dozen cackleberries
Campbell & Hannah - Bacon for brekkie. Nibblies. Keg?
NickB - Keg + nibbles (What can I bring???)
Scoundrelrogue & Supervisor - few bottles IPA and Amber ale. maybe a whole baked smoked fish,
plus a bunch of probables turning up for a few hours.

I must remember to behave myself tonight drinking Octoberfest beers and get home in time to start at 10/11am.
There's a pile of golds and VBs in the outdoors fridge that I saved you from last weekend, Chappo .


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

winkle said:


> At last count.......
> 
> Winkle & Anna - kegs and curries.
> Chappo & Fist of Addonius - keg and home made sausages
> ...



Winkle you're a gentleman amongst thieves. VB and XXXX Gold in the one Pint glass :wub: 

Behave Mr Winkle, lest you get Mrs Winkles knickers in a knot before the main show. Good news is I will be staying later than first forecast as by some miracle Mrs Chappo was softened up by the chance of a shopping expidition with best friend (also a donation of shopping money may have helped?  )


Wonder if NickB will nuding up and doing the Harold Holt around the bar again? :huh:


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

Ah, "The Dance of the Flaming Ar*eholes" I'll book him in as the post footy entertainment  .


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

> Behave Mr Winkle, lest you get Mrs Winkles knickers in a knot before the main show.



No sweat Chap Chap, its just me and Campbell with a bunch of cheap German beers at the Bel tonight, *what could possibly go wrong*  .

We should do a phone link to the Northern Brewerhood brewday in the arvo. Anyone got Pat's number as well?

Edit: thanks Katie (wrong thread I know)


----------



## sqyre (25/9/09)

winkle said:


> Anyone got Pat's number as well?



I've got that covered.. i know for a fact its Tattooed upside down under Mrs Sqyre's right boob.. so when shes in the mood she just flips it over and love is just a call away...
I will wait untill she is asleep.. then i will jack the end of the bed up untill her boobs flop out the window behind her, then i will quickly runout side with a torch and write it down... Couldn't be simpler...
Unless of course her tit gets snagged in the water tank again... :huh: then i might just have to check her phone...  

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

ROFL! :lol:


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

:lol: 
How many days are you staying for Sqyre?


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/09)

Have a great day guys, just waiting on Gregs word for a phone in, probably won't be able to get decent mobile coverage so I'll PM you a number Winkle if that's ok and you could PM me yours.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Have a great day guys, just waiting on Gregs word for a phone in, probably won't be able to get decent mobile coverage so I'll PM you a number Winkle if that's ok and you could PM me yours.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



No problems mate, I'll PM it in the morning (have to figure out which phone works best in the bar). :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Just one more sleep!


----------



## InCider (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Just one more sleep!



Was that a typo?

you meant: 'Just one more sheep!' :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

I have one on a lead...


----------



## InCider (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I have one on a lead...




It was a tough chase too I recall!


----------



## MrsSqyre (25/9/09)

sqyre said:


> I've got that covered.. i know for a fact its Tattooed upside down under Mrs Sqyre's right boob.. so when shes in the mood she just flips it over and love is just a call away...
> I will wait untill she is asleep.. then i will jack the end of the bed up untill her boobs flop out the window behind her, then i will quickly runout side with a torch and write it down... Couldn't be simpler...
> Unless of course her tit gets snagged in the water tank again... :huh: then i might just have to check her phone...
> 
> Sqyre..




and I got Inciders under the other one... :lol:


----------



## thylacine (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Just one more sleep!




Another "just one more sleep" ;-)

http://www.canberrabeerfest.com/


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

MrsSqyre said:


> and I got Inciders under the other one... :lol:



Then how come my number is on your back? :angry: 

And why does Sqyre ring me in the middle of the night asking for *special favours*?

Oh gwad! I'm Sqyres.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

OK, I'm definitely in.... What can I bring food wise? Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

NickB said:


> OK, I'm definitely in.... What can I bring food wise? Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers




Schporter.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## scoundrel (25/9/09)

winkle said:


> No sweat Chap Chap, its just me and Campbell with a bunch of cheap German beers at the Bel tonight, *what could possibly go wrong*  .




famous last words, alwell im off to prep and stuff my fish.


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

(Sch)Bitch 


None left, you bastards drank it all on me. Tell you what Chappo, I'll bring you an IV for the Xmas swap.....



Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

NickB said:


> (Sch)Bitch
> 
> 
> None left, you bastards drank it all on me. Tell you what Chappo, I'll bring you an IV for the Xmas swap.....
> ...



Don't start toying with my emotions... you know I'm emotionally fragile about beer...


----------



## Gavo (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Apparently I made a right _*"Winkle"*_ out of myself on Sunday evening with Gavo and my leave pass has been restricted and revoked to the will of SWMBO.



:lol: I only just caught up with this thread, what a hoot.

I don't know what the problem was, from where I stood you looked absolutely sober to me Chappo. I though I was the psshed one.



Chappo said:


> Errr... let's just say that I insisted on a roast that I didn't eat because i didn't have the hand eye coordination so shovel it in. Slipped over and into the pool whilst trying to free the kreepy. Then apparently I decided I needed dry clothes so just walked thru the house and stripped off in the robe leaving soaked clothes there in a pile and a trail of water from the back door to the bedroom. Emptied used hop sock in favourite pot plant. Snored the house down. Don't worry SWMBO has a list somewhere of all the crimes committed.



:lol: :lol: ROFL

Mate all I did was eat dinner and couldn't remember what it was the next morning, (apparently it was BBQ rissoles, but I could have sworne it was sausages) and then go to sleep. Woke up with a cracker of a headache at around 3:00am, took some pills and slept blissfully until 7:30 am.

Mrs Gavo just read this and then ROFL.

I'm sooo envious of you guys having brewdays together so often. Have a good one and have a drink for me, not you Chappo you're already in pretty deep. Might have a solo brewday here over the weekend.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Gavo phone beer brother! Best we can do mate, sorry? Would rather you here in the flesh.

For little bloke you can sure tuck tha amber nectar away. Besides I don't think my liver or marriage could last havin' ya around *every* brew day :lol:


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

Chappo, you're a dodgy bugger 'aint ya!






Cheers

PS: Seriously, any requests for what I can bring food wise tomorrow? Lager is kegged and carbed, and tasting pretty OK (for a beer with POR in it h34r...... Will be leaving home around 12:45-1:00 for an arrival of approx 2:45-3:00.

See youse all then


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

winkle said:


> No problems mate, I'll PM it in the morning (have to figure out which phone works best in the bar). :icon_cheers:



Perry,
I reckon you could possibly substitute your phone number for the number of a nice Call-For-Sex joint to really make the Bundy Brew Day a much, much happier event (At least amongst the male attendees anyway). :lol: 
Don't tell Andrew!

TP

PS ---- NickB ---- Bring prawns. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

And a butt plug!


----------



## TidalPete (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> And a butt plug!



I ate a banana a few weeks ago (Surplus to my first Banana Beer) so all should be *hopefully?* well tomorra night?

TP

PS --- We are not Yanks here mate & so butt to me means but,but ,but, etc. Real Aussies say *arse.*  
See you tomorrow. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (26/9/09)

Hey Perry i just relised i only have 1/2 a log left for fire wood...
Dont supose you have some firewood floating around at your place i can use?
If not let me know and i will pull out another fence post and chop it up before i leave..

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (26/9/09)

How much wood will you need Sqyre? I have a pretty good suppy here already cut ready to go. Benn stocking up for next winter :huh: .

@TP Pedantic... Lets try Arse plug? Nope Butt plug work better  . Hey wanna split some yeast?


----------



## TidalPete (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> How much wood will you need Sqyre? I have a pretty good suppy here already cut ready to go. Benn stocking up for next winter :huh: .
> 
> @TP Pedantic... Lets try Arse plug? Nope Butt plug work better  . Hey wanna split some yeast?



Got yeast coming out of my ears mate. What have you got? Got a particular yeast in mind? I may have it?
Just out of interest what do you have to swap

TP


----------



## sqyre (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> How much wood will you need Sqyre? I have a pretty good suppy here already cut ready to go. Benn stocking up for next winter :huh: .




I will need about 5-8 logs about a foot long and 200mm diameter roughly


----------



## chappo1970 (26/9/09)

Done Sqyre. I'll throw a couple of branches of the hickory but might still be green?

TP I have 3068, 2633, 2308 and trust old 1084.



Stuff it let's just relax and enjoy the day TP?


----------



## TidalPete (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> TP I have 3068, 2633, 2308 and trust old 1084.



What say i give you a tube of 1272 1st generation for your 2633?

TP


----------



## winkle (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Done Sqyre. I'll throw a couple of branches of the hickory but might still be green?
> 
> TP I have 3068, 2633, 2308 and trust old 1084.
> 
> ...



Thank Fu*k you lot have sorted that out - I only just got home :huh: 

Nick - er dunno, maybe hash browns (keep it clean!) for breaky?


----------



## sqyre (26/9/09)

Hey Chappo is the firewood fairly old?


----------



## chappo1970 (26/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Hey Chappo is the firewood fairly old?




Yeah mate. The faggots have been drying for about 6 months.


----------



## TidalPete (26/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah mate. The faggots have been drying for about 6 months.



Faggots? h34r: Have you read post 145 yet?

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (26/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> Faggots? h34r: Have you read post 145 yet?
> 
> TP




:lol: 

Lets not worry about the yeast TP. I'm flat out ATM in the yard keeping Mrs Chappo happy <_< . Got given the pennace list this morning. I think she has been working on it all week.


----------



## scoundrel (26/9/09)

im still waiting fr my dad to turn up, i called and he's in the backyard watering this beans n stuff. should be there in 20 minutes winkle.


----------



## NickB (26/9/09)

Just about to leave - see you in a couple of hours!

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (26/9/09)

Is this really happening? Is anyone there? Where are the progress reports?

Gavo


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (26/9/09)

yeah, what's the go. . update for all those of us who were unable to make it


----------



## Gavo (26/9/09)

Yeah Cannonball, bunch of snobs hey. :angry: 

Gavo


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (26/9/09)

I think they've all been grounded by the missus and are at home, but not game to admit it.... Winkle sitting there all alone. .


----------



## Katherine (26/9/09)

I didnt hang up on ya Chappo!.... tried to ring back but your phone was on message bank!


----------



## sqyre (27/9/09)

Katie said:


> I didnt hang up on ya Chappo!.... tried to ring back but your phone was on message bank!



That would be because we had Pat on the Phone for about an hour... :lol:


----------



## sqyre (27/9/09)

I'm just having a few Beers in an attempt to get rid of Chappo's Magic Repeating Sauage..
Its nice the first 150-200 burps but its now starting to get a bit annoying..

Big Thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for the Night, Beutiful chili Chicken... :super: 

Big thanks to Scoundrelrougue for the beutiful Red Emporer we cooked in the smoker... :icon_drool2: and Seasoned crumbed Calamari...

Cheers to Chappo for the Wood and the Sausage...  

It was a very enjoyable night...  

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (27/9/09)

Sorry to Chappo for shouting out lap dance prices while he was talking to herself. All that good work for nowt mate  No ta BBQ unless its smoked now, whattta top night (can't remember much except , smoked food, fondling Sqyre's tits and NickB playing submarines in da pool)

Bloody hell can Tidal Pete fart :icon_vomit:


----------



## sqyre (27/9/09)

Here's a few reminders...













so then Chappo says to Campbell.."you look like you've got a bit of Wog in ya?" and Campbell said "No..." and Chappo said "Would you like some?"
and then everyone else just left the room...





A bit of "Blue Steel" from NickB





We then said to Pete.."How about those Bronco's?"
Apparently he still thinks they are number 1...



Sqyre...


----------



## TidalPete (27/9/09)

Many thanks to Perry & Anna for a top arvo & night. :super: Brucey has said it all about the excellent food that was on hand & that smoker of his is just out of this world.
Combined with plenty of good beer & plenty of good company all the ingredients were there for a top night which it was. :beer: 

TP


----------



## InCider (27/9/09)

Can you upload the incriminating evidence?


----------



## winkle (27/9/09)

I think the currrent lap dance prices area available on the badgirls website or just ask Chappo  (yes joking SWMBO)
Seriously I'm trying to brew the triple we abandoned last night (with damm good reason). Saison on tap is a bit of a stumbling block though.


----------



## browndog (27/9/09)

winkle said:


> I think the currrent lap dance prices area available on the badgirls website or just ask Chappo  (yes joking SWMBO)
> Seriously I'm trying to brew the triple we abandoned last night (with damm good reason). Saison on tap is a bit of a stumbling block though.




I was about to say, "did you actually do any brewing"

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (27/9/09)

Hope you had a great one TidalPete. It was good taking to you via Sqyre who got your accent perfect  

Sounds like a great day and it is good to see the evidence that this brewday actually happened unlike that one last week :unsure: 

Thanks for the call Chap Chap and I'm looking forward to seeing Sqyre's new teeth.

Hope your screen door is OK winkle and happy birthday Pete!!!!


----------



## sqyre (27/9/09)

winkle said:


> I think the currrent lap dance prices area available on the badgirls website or just ask Chappo  (yes joking SWMBO)




The last i saw of Chappo was in my rear view mirror just after i dropped him off...
He was using his esky as a step ladder to climb over his front gate as his Missus had locked him out.. :lol: 

Poor old Chap Chap... he will have blisters on his tongue from all the arse-licking he will be doing to try and get back in the Good books..


Sqyre..


----------



## Gavo (27/9/09)

sqyre said:


> The last i saw of Chappo was in my rear view mirror just after i dropped him off...
> He was using his esky as a step ladder to climb over his front gate as his Missus had locked him out.. :lol:




:lol: 

What time was that Sqyre?

Gavo.


----------



## sqyre (27/9/09)

Gavo said:


> :lol:
> 
> What time was that Sqyre?
> 
> Gavo.




ummmmmm... close to Midday today..


----------



## Gavo (27/9/09)

sqyre said:


> ummmmmm... close to Midday today..



No bloody wonder.... No more leave passes for Chap Chap for a while.

Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer (27/9/09)

Sounds like Chappo will need to stay in Stealth mode until the Swap and lay low for a while.....


----------



## bradsbrew (27/9/09)

sqyre said:


> The last i saw of Chappo was in my rear view mirror just after i dropped him off...
> He was using his esky as a step ladder to climb over his front gate as his Missus had locked him out.. :lol:
> 
> Poor old Chap Chap... he will have blisters on his tongue from all the arse-licking he will be doing to try and get back in the Good books..
> ...


 :lol: :lol: The funniest thing about that is i can picture Chap Chap doing that. Sounds like a good night was had. Cant wait for Reno's to be finished so I can make a brew day or 3.

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (27/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds like Chappo will need to stay in Stealth mode until the Swap and lay low for a while.....



Here he comes now.






Gavo


----------



## chappo1970 (27/9/09)

Thank you very much Perry and Anna for hosting one of the most enjoyable brew days this year. It was just a great night with fantastic company and even better beers. 

Sqyre thanks for dropping me home mate. Thankfully you didn't get to see me go tits up whilst scaling the fence. Luckily I broke my fall on the now defunct eky. Somehow I was still drunk me feels?

Big ups to Sqyres smoker. Simply a thing of beauty and well worth the effort. Well worth just going to the Qld case swap just to see this baby going.

SR thank you for the whole snapper abd calamari. What's you Mum's mobile number BTW? I think she likes me? :wub: h34r: 

GravityGuru thanks for the beers mate very nice! The powder keg Ginger Beer just keeps getting better.

StillScotish thanks for belting out a couple of tunes on the bagpipes and keeping us entertained.

TP as usual I just enjoyed your company as always even if you are gumpy bugger. Pete your Shwartz was the pick of the night.

NickB I was chuffed you made the trip down. Pissed off you didn't have any (sch)Porter but your Aussie Lager was a cracker. I don't understand why you didn't want to spoon this morning? Maybe at the case swap?

Once again big thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for looking after us riff raff.



BTW I am in soooo much shyte any brownie point I thought I had are LONG gone! I much thank Perry for the stripper comment as I will be wearing that one for at least the next month!


----------



## NickB (27/9/09)

Thanks to Perry and Anna for another cracking evening! Much beer was drunk, much shit was talked, much hangover was dealt this morning.... I pulled up fine, however. Must have been the switch to water an hour before bedtime! 

Winkle, your beers and hospitality were as good as ever! (oh, and thanks for the bed, that definitely helped too!)

Sqyre, that smoker is a thing of beauty, and your beers are good enough to get anyone on the ride-on mower!

GG, good to see you again briefly, will definitely catch up at the swap!

StillScottish and Hannah, great to see you both again. Campbell, that passionfruit beer was the bomb!

TidalPete (stinky bastard), great to shoot the shit again, loved your Schwarz, and love the new haircut h34r:

SR, great to finally meet you. The fish was awesome, and look forward to catching up again and trying some of your AG beers 

And of course, Mr Chap Chap, Seeing as we may not ever see you again at a function, was awesome to catch up with you again! Your beer was shithouse, but your personality more than made up for it  And thanks for the cube as well, you really didn't have to replace it! It is however one of those horrid blue ones that tastes like plastic and kills you, so the first 10 batches from that one are all for you........

Cheers, and see you all again soon!


----------



## scoundrel (27/9/09)

cheers to winkle and anna for putting up with me for the best part of two days, and hosting a great day and well into the night. i was still in no shape to walk up the hill after work (the longest four hrs of my life) this arvo and only got as far as winkles place. 

and Sqyre if it wasn't illegal id be off making babies with your smoker, that thing is a work of art! and your pilsener was great too. 

GG you bloody string bean good to see you again there will be a version of the powder keg being done at my place in the near future, might be the one to do with dad now that i think about it.

and a big cheers to Campbell for the entertainment. i want the recipe for the passionfruit beer, pick of the night for me.

TP good to finally meet you you when im not hungover and still half asleep, you stinky bugger George W bush was lookin in the wrong place for WMD's should have saved $500 Billion and just come round to yours. don't forget to send me that picture of you logo for ya shirts. oh and BTW? how'd the broncos go? i missed it.  

NickB good to finally meet ya, not much of a morning /hangover person are you? but ya good beers go down a treat.

And to our Poor old Chappo, whose bollocks are probably floating in a glass jar full of prickling brine at the back of the fridge by now, your probably the funniest bastard i know, and all you blokes are great to drink with. and you've repeatedly shown me that its not hard to make fucken good beer. 

As for that comment about my mother chap chap.....she's all yours , though i think you've got enough lady trouble as it is at the moment. will be pming you the address and phone number of a good restaurant that will keep you in the good books for a while at least but be ready to practically melt your credit card.

And For anyone interesred heres the recipe for the fish to save me pming 10 people.

Scoundrel's baked fish (Seychelles style)

In a food processor combine:
1 onion
3 roma tomatos
a fist full of parlsey
3 clove garlic
1 inch piece ginger
4 birds eye chillies
the zest of 3 kiffir limes
salt and pepper to taste

slash 1 cm deep cuts into fish (both sides) stuff the slits and the cavity bake wrapped in foils 2 hrs 170 degrees.
works well with white fleshed reef fish and large fresh water trout.I want pics of when you's do it.

anyone have any children they don't want, I think i need a new liver, Mine hates me.


----------



## PistolPatch (28/9/09)

Scoundrel, is your Mum coming to the swap? Can you post a pic? I don't want to start fighting over her with chappo for no good reason .

I am just doing your fish recipe. Where do I put the fist full of parsley?


----------



## InCider (28/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Scoundrel, is your Mum coming to the swap? Can you post a pic? I don't want to start fighting over her with chappo for no good reason .
> 
> I am just doing your fish recipe. Where do I put the fist full of parsley?



What's going on Pat? Is my sister not good enough for you anymore?


----------



## winkle (28/9/09)

It was very tramatic, but we eventually brewed the triple yesterday although it took about 6 hours and SR & I ended up very, very drunk. Apparently I've agreed to go on the dry for the forseeable future :huh: (well until the Nationals that is).
Thanks to all you lot who turned up and Sqyres hooters - they've left me a deeply scared individual.


----------



## NickB (28/9/09)

Oh, god Perry, why did you need to remind me of the man boobs...and at breakfast time too...you bastard!




Cheers


----------



## scoundrel (28/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Scoundrel, is your Mum coming to the swap? Can you post a pic? I don't want to start fighting over her with chappo for no good reason  .
> 
> I am just doing your fish recipe. Where do I put the fist full of parsley?




you and chappo must be friggin suicidal or something.


----------



## sqyre (28/9/09)

winkle said:


> Thanks to all you lot who turned up and Sqyres hooters - they've left me a deeply scared individual.



My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.. B) 

Sqyre..


----------



## stillscottish (28/9/09)

Thanks once more to Perry and Anna for a top night. One of the more comfortable floors in the Greater Brisbane area. h34r: 


Starts well, Chappo impressed by Sqyres "smoke stack"







Smokin'






Compo!!!!






Who says there's some things you can't smoke?






Peace,






Love,






and where it all started going wrong.....


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/09)

Hands off the wives Chappo - that's my job :angry:

No pic of scoundrel's Mum yet :angry:

InCider: Maybe just once you could deliver on the sister promise? :angry:


----------



## Gavo (29/9/09)

stillscottish said:


>



Hey what's TP looking at here? Chappo's butt? :unsure: 

Looks like you all had a crackalakin time.

Gavo.


----------



## winkle (29/9/09)

I just checked the beer stocks and over the Sat/Sun we drank one keg of saison, half a keg of UXB, most of a keg of Imperial APA and half a keg of Weizen. Plus what we drank of Sqyres, Tidal Petes, & Campbells kegs and a swag of bottle samples. Don't know if I should feel proud or ashamed :unsure: , but do know why I felt like death yesterday. Sorry for putting you in the shite even deeper Chappo. Sqyre should start selling those smokers, it was great - the Xmas swap can only get better.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Hands off the wives Chappo - that's my job :angry:




You try and stop me! :icon_cheers: Not called Captain Crazy Hands for nuthin'!


----------



## scoundrel (30/9/09)

just remebered that chappo would have been in mountains of shit when when he got home, i was packing the bar glasses yesterday and found this in an old paper and just about pissed my self laughing, ring any bells chap chap?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/9/09)

so is that what happens when Chap Chap mentions swap in his house???


----------



## chappo1970 (30/9/09)

I would have a better chance of NASA giving me the keys to the space shuttle for a burn around the moon. Than being allowed to another brew day. :lol: ROFL!


----------



## winkle (30/9/09)

Lets hope she doesn't learn other phrases to despise like;
Bulk buys,
Grand Central,
Case Swaps,
BABBs night,
and Ross's Shop.


----------

